
777X First Flight Today - SamWhited
http://www.boeing.com/commercial/777x/first-flight
======
oriel
In general I've adopted a policy to just not fly on Boeing planes and see no
reason for that to change. Reading this as a potential passenger to me says
its too soon.

This craft has to be demonstrated to not only be free of the (underlying)
flaws in the 737MAX, but to show that it _didnt_ go through the same
design/build/approval/etc process as said craft.

This being released so close to the MAX debacle says that its exceptionally
unlikely to benefit from any new process or management changes. So as a
potential passenger the burden of proof is not only on Boeing to demonstrate
the aircraft is superior in safety, but that the moral corruption which undid
their sterling reputation does not apply here.

I don't expect that that to apply here, and based on overall trends, my
pessimism leads me to expect a kind of palm-slicking to sell the plane rather
actual quality.

------
SQueeeeeL
Not sure why the other commenter got downvoted, I think a heightened level of
scrutiny is very appropriate...

------
metanoia
Called off due to high winds above the limit for first flight.

(2 days in a row)

~~~
kayfox
Its been windy and rainy in the area all week.

